# Areas in Midrand



## Jolly Joker (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

I just registered here and I would appreciate some advice.

I have been living in the UK since 2005 and my wife and I are looking to move to SA. My wife is UK citizen.
At the moment, it looks like we will be settling in Midrand, but I don't know Midrand that well. What areas should we be looking at? So far, i can gather that good areas are Carlswald, Vorna Valley and Kyalami Hills, but thats all I have.

I would really appreciate some more info. 

Another option is the Randburg areas, because I know it very well. For that to work we would have to use the Gautrain, but again, I don't know how it works. Costs, functionality, reliability etc.

Please help!


----------



## Wanderer_77 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

Randburg is in my opinion way better than Midrand from living point of view.Generally,Midrand offers cheaper accomodation options.A 1 bed unfurnished apartment may cost around 4000-5000 rands.I used to live in Vorna valley and there are some nice complexes there.Also gautrain has stations now both in midrand and randburg and is a good mean to travel.You can use the gumtree website to look for accomodation and google gautrain website to find out if it will suffice your daily travelling.

You can get a monthly pass for the train and it becomes cheaper.Also,its quality is good.

Source:Used to live in Midrand


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

We just made the move to SA from the UK on Sunday/Monday and are also looking at midrand. We found that taking a trip and driving round the areas helped. It depends on what kind of accommodation you are looking for


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Northcliff, Linden, Craighall Park and Greenside are nice areas in Randburg. Would definitely go for Randburg rather than Midrand. May be slightly more expensive but as always you get what you pay for. As someone else said, take a drive around and get a feel for the different areas and you will find something that suits you.


----------

